# Track Spikes



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

With the closure of California and Oregon Coast, we have club members looking for "G" track spikes, the steel one, not the stainless steel. (those we can get) Anyone put there brought some lately??

Thanks,


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick 

The spikes from Sunset Valley RR are magnetic, regardless of any description on the web site. So I take that to mean steel not SS. I think the current ones from Llagas Creek are sourced from the same place, but not absolutely sure. I am listed as a dealer for both, check the dealer list on either site for others. 

V/r


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Just because the spikes are magnetic doesn't mean that they are not stainless steel.
There are lots of different "grades" of stainless with different chromium and nickel content.
It is the nickle that blocks the magnetic reaction in the steel.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Also check out Switchcrafters and Old Pullman. Both have G scale spikes, and I believe both have steel. 

Bob C.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick 

I am interested in why you specifically want "steel" versus "stainless steel"? 
I know that 'old' switches from SVRR had 'bright' spikes as opposed to black, but have not seen them in a long time. 

V/r


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

First of all, I do not handspike, except for some modeling, such as my turntable. 

The guys in my club who do, have found that the stainless steel spikes tend to loosen or pull out of the wood, over the course of time. 

Whereas the plain steel rust and hold tighter in the wood. Could not tell you from my experience, but that's what they are looking for. So I posted the question for them.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto what Nick said about why steel vs. stainless steel. Regarding stainless not being magnetic, my fridge is stainless steel and it holds fridge magnets. 

I put together a rust mixture and soaked my spikes in it before installing. They rusted up real nice and have not come loose. I got the mixture from someone on MLS - mix white vinegar with fine steel wool, leave out in the sun, open to air, for about 5 days, soak spikes in mixture for another couple days. 

I've heard that the Micro Engineering spikes may be steel vs stainless steel.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a ton of the Micro Engineering spikes and can attest to their steel-ness. They rust up nicely and hold the tie well.  

Trot, the confirming, fox...


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

Ditto TrotFox. I use Micro Engineering also. Bruja


----------

